# Vorgaben vom PowerPoint-Master werden nicht übernommen



## Doris Pfeffermann (11. August 2004)

Hallo, ich brauche einen Tipp für meine neuste Präsentation.
Nach dem Brennen der Präsentation auf CD können die weiteren Nutzer die Präsentation zwar wie bisher öffnen, speichern und bearbeiten, beim Einfügen neuer Folien werden die Vorgaben des Masters (Aufzählungszeichen unhd Schriftgröße) aber ignoriert. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. August 2004)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe hast du benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen definiert es kan sein, das diese in der Dokumentvorlage gespeichert wurden und daher nicht auf der CD verfügbar sind, weil die Vorlage wird sich darauf vermutlich nicht befinden.

Sprich evtl. sind durch irgendeine Speicherart oder sönstige Vorgänge die EInstellungen in die *.pot ( Vorlage ) eingegangen , aber nicht im Dokument selbst gespeichert.

Normal sollten sich Mastereinstellungen, soweit mir bekannt jedoch im Dokumt selbst befinden!


----------

